# Soda addiction



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a persistent soda addiction that I need to get under control. The longest I have gone without drinking soda was about three months. Unfortunately during that time I would eat larger amounts of candy then normal. so not very good trade off. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

No advice to give, but I sympathize. I'd give up every single one of my other vices/addictions before I gave up my soda.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

You just have to get in that spirit/power mode, and most importantly be stubborn about it. 
And don't tell anyone, or even yourself, that you're gonna do it, just do it.
Find yourself another fancy drink that you can sip on all day, like Ice Tea or Pineapple juice or some shit.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I recall that my sister tried regular carbonated water, to combat her addiction. I suppose it helped, it just depends on what part of it you are addicted to.


Honestly though, try drinking more water.  If possible try a 2 week trial of all, or mostly water, you'll feel a lot better. After the shocker 1-2 weeks, ween yourself off of the pop. The feeling may be enough motivation.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, you could also combat fire with fire...as in, replacing your soda addiction, to..say heroin or...chocolate...or chocolate flavored heroin


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

That's an excellent choice in my opinion. But you'll most likely drink even more soda on drugs.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

You and me both... The only thing I've found to work so far is not buying it that often. I can't drink it in moderation. I think I can only resist it in shops and when it's in my room unfridgerated. Do you still like it warm? You could try leaving it out of the fridge after you've had a drink if you don't. The only lame suggestion I can come up with really... :mellow:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

This is certainly something I've struggled with myself. I can give all kinds of supposedly addictive things up but for some reason that one keeps biting me in the ass even when I haven't for a long long time of not buying it. I can't even remember how it started again.


----------



## Himu (Apr 16, 2010)

One of the original ingredients of coke is crack. Sprinkle some crack on it just a little bit. Its not the sugar that gets you, you can avoid the sugar...no one is addicted to HiC for example. The amount is small enough to avoid putting it on the label. Its all a conspiracy I tell you.

Why else would Warren Buffet invest in coke if he knew you could get out of it easily? Even he fell prey to the addiction. The guy always has a cherry flavored coke by his side.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

IonOfAeons said:


> You and me both... The only thing I've found to work so far is not buying it that often. I can't drink it in moderation. I think I can only resist it in shops and when it's in my room unfridgerated. Do you still like it warm? You could try leaving it out of the fridge after you've had a drink if you don't. The only lame suggestion I can come up with really... :mellow:


I can drink it warm. unless it's flat



Revy2Hand said:


> This is certainly something I've struggled with myself. I can give all kinds of supposedly addictive things up but for some reason that one keeps biting me in the ass even when I haven't for a long long time of not buying it. I can't even remember how it started again.


I have tried to get addicted to the more mainstream stuff like alcohol or smoking. Can't do it. Soda seems to be the only thing I can get addicted to besides candy and a few non consumable things:laughing:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr.Pepper is my weakness. 

Why not buy the "natural" sodas and their diet versions.. You can feel good about buying them. Maybe come up with some classical conditioning association that you can use everytime you drink soda.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you drink it while doing other things? If so, maybe try drinking it by itself - sit down and focus on what you are drinking and how great it is (or maybe not).

Well I often find eating and watching tv boring so I tend to do them both at the same time. If I do them both separately I get bored and not want to do either of them too much.


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

I singlehandedly keep caffeine free Diet Coke in business. I don't try to fight it. It's something I really like, and I've given up too much already. It makes me happy:happy:


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

hmm this probably won't work but it's worth a shot. If you keep drinking soda you will probably develop diabetes, which can lead to blindness and loss of bladder control.


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

At least you didn't mention the 32 gazillion ways nutrasweet is going to kill me- because if it was going to kill me, I would have been gone A LONG time ago!:crazy:


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

This is really unrelated but I find it so amusing how you Americans say soda. I haven't heard that word in ages!
I would try to stop drinking it slowly. Instead of always drinking pop, you can either water it down, or drink flavored sparkling water or even fruit juice. Usually a lot of people can't stop drinking it is because of the caffeine content so maybe replace it with coffee.


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm from the south, and the joke is that people in the south refer to all soda as "Coke". 

As in, "What kind of Coke do you want?" "A Dr. Pepper."

"What kind of Coke do your kids prefer?" "They like Sprite."

I do refer to soda in general as "Coke."


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll have to pry my Coke Zero (or Pepsi Max or whatever caffeinated 0 calorie soda) from my cold, dead hands before I give it up. :happy:


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I have a persistent soda addiction that I need to get under control. The longest I have gone without drinking soda was about three months. Unfortunately during that time I would eat larger amounts of candy then normal. so not very good trade off. Any ideas or suggestions?


I heard milk is a good replacement for soda. Milk gives you protein and lots of other good nutrients. And it makes you feel more full, so you won't eat junk food/candy.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

When I stopped drinking soda, I dropped about 50 pounds.


----------

